# patch for installing freebsd 7.* in aspire 5580



## maitrikarunar (Sep 13, 2009)

hi all,
i'm newbie here. i,ve use freebsd 1 year for my home pc and i,ve tried to install it into my laptop, acer aspire 5580. and it's no network connection / internet. then i see this patch :
http://kerneltrap.org/index.php?q=mailarchive/linux-kernel/2008/2/4/708894

how to use that patch, ?

thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 13, 2009)

It's a Linux patch.


----------



## maitrikarunar (Sep 17, 2009)

but why that patch in freebsd forums ?
well, obviously it's stupid question ....


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 17, 2009)

It's not in a FreeBSD forum. You have put it there though. On two forums now ...


----------

